# Do your cats ever scare the crap out of you?



## kty78 (Mar 18, 2012)

Miley just looooves to sneak up on me and scare me. One of her favorite spots is under the ottoman. She will hide under there and grab my foot when I walk by. Or I'll be sitting on the couch with my feet on the ottoman and as soon as I put them on the floor she will reach out and grab my toe! I've gotten used to that so it doesn't startle me too much anymore. Also I can be cleaning or digging through a drawer and she will sneak under the drawer or behind the tv stand or whatever and when I move around the corner or close the drawer she jumps out. About gives me a heart attack! 

Yesterday I was doing laundry and went into my room to get the clothes out of my wicker hamper. There was just a little bit in the bottom of the basket and when I reached in, the "clothes" were furry and they moved! Omg. Lol, how is it they can anticipate your next move?


----------



## Wish_Upon_A_Star (Jun 6, 2012)

Oh no, I hope Figaro doesn't read this and get any ideas. ^_^ Right now he doesn't ever really bother doing any sneaking around; he's always bouncing around with the dogs or up on the couch in plain sight.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Only when they do the 'kitties of the corn' thing. I turn around to them staring intently at me.... freaks me out every time.


----------



## kty78 (Mar 18, 2012)

My sister was here one day and said OMG they're staring at me with the evil eye! Lol.


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

Cheshire cat used to scare me by hiding for 24+ hours at a time. I used to work myself into a state, convinced he must have gotten out of the house because there's no way 20+lbs of cat could be hiding anywhere. Then he would saunter out from wherever it was for dinner and I'd be so mad/relieved.

Io only scares/unnerves us during *that*. She does the 'kitty of the corn' face and yowls at the edge of the bed.


----------



## Ritzpg (Dec 7, 2010)

The only time Ritz scared me was entirely my fault: I didn't realize the hole in the screen was large enough for her to escape. Came home from work to see her looking at me from OUTSIDE on the balcony--three stories high. She couldn't figure how to get back in. 
And yeah, not being able to find Ritz in a small one bedroom apartment would scare me.


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

Sophie does this when we put our hand on the back of the couch. If we move our fingers she will jump up and grab them(without claws). The first time she did this to bf he screamed and jumped up. Lol


----------



## kty78 (Mar 18, 2012)

Oh, Miley has claws and is not afraid to use them.


----------



## Poetess (May 2, 2012)

Yes. Finn *zoooooom* pounces very fast when he decides he wants on a lap - he's so fast and quiet that it can surprise you. The only thing you hear is this little hummy purr sound that he makes the second he lands. lol


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Yes, in the way that I think I've killed the cat. Blacky sleeps on my black computer chair sometimes... me flinging myself on it and thinking I've squished her to death? I've done that twice. If I wasn't skinny and didn't have fast reflexes, there would not have been positive outcomes...

And if you count the fact that she's brought earth worms in on her fur at least twice, and then I've gone to pet her and touched them... and _those_ scared me when I had no idea what I was touching... then yes... definitely cats have scared me.

And Blaze... Blaze likes to viciously attacks sometimes. Afraid for my legs and arms and hands and feet... yup...


----------



## RoxiesMummy (Jun 12, 2012)

Yes...the other day I hear Roxie meowing sadly in the other room so I rush to her assistance...only to have her pop at me from around the corner in a kitten ambush.

Did she lure me on purpose??


----------



## morse (May 15, 2011)

Morse knocked over his kitty tower the other day. He knocks it down on purpose. I always come up when I hear it fall over because I worry it will land on him. It is one of the 3 foot tall ones with the condo. Anyhow, he let me come in and call for him multiple times before he shot out of the condo part (which was facing up) like a jack-in-the-box with a playful meow before doing a lap on the bed and then into the kitty basket.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Nutmeg thinks she is awesome at sneak attacks. She isn't. Maybe I'm just too stealthy for my cats.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Prince will disappear in the dark garden by the building late at night, I'll call and call and search and search for a long time, dash to any white form among the bushes (nylon bags, rocks) thinking one of the cat-hating neighbors has murdered him and he's lying there, then when I'm starting to cry and look down to put my face between my hands, I see him at my feet looking up with a question mark above his head like "wonder what's making mommy so upset?" He gets me every time.

Once Nikki vanished from the face of the Earth inside this 1-bedroom apt. I was running late for work but anyway I checked everything in the house, all closets, cabinets, even ran downstairs to the inner yard thinking she could've sneaked in between the slates of the blinds in the service terrace (which is actually not possible). It was a mystery. I only discovered her when she finally came out from hiding the upteenth time I called to her. She had been hiding in the most obvious hiding place, in the bedroom closet, which I had checked thoroughly twice. Either she was able to avoid my touch when I checked between the clothes, or she'd been hiding in another place when I checked there. Nowadays I know, if one of my cats disappears, they are in that place, even if I don't find them there. Which is why I never close the doors there, just in case I lock them inside without air. Which is why my clothes gather sand from the near window (here it's sand, not dust) and cat hairs. I often count the kitties and then close it, securely with a bar across the handles.


----------



## LaurulFeatherCat (Sep 16, 2011)

I respond instinctually to being grabbed by kitty paws, but I can't say they frighten me. I always assume what is grabbing me is a cat (outside the birdroom, that is). In the birdroom, it will be a wiley parrot grabbing me.


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

A couple of cats at the shelter will jump up on your shoulders...straight from the floor...from behind you! You're minding your own business, and next thing you know there's 4 pin-pricks on either shoulder along with a good 8+ pounds! OIY!

And since Nebbie is black, I can't see her when I get up in the middle of the night to go bathroom or get a drink. You'd think she'd learn not to sprawl in the hallway at night, after being tripped over so many times...


----------



## BroganMc (Feb 28, 2010)

Ours have bells on them so they don't get to sneak up on us too well. The spookiest thing the do is sneak into my bedroom at night and climb up on the windowsill to watch me. I awake to the sound of a door creaking open then see a couple of glowing cat eyes boring down at me.

Our previous Siamese kitty had those clear blue eyes that glowed red with a certain light. I called them "demon eyes". She'd hide under the sheets every time you made the bed then attack. She also thought feet under covers were ferocious beasts. I'd wake up to the feel of a cat clawing my toes. Taught me to make sure my feet were always covered by a heavy blanket.

Funny thing is when they startle you and you screech then they run away all scaredy cat.


----------



## kty78 (Mar 18, 2012)

LaurulFeatherCat said:


> I respond instinctually to being grabbed by kitty paws, but I can't say they frighten me. I always assume what is grabbing me is a cat (outside the birdroom, that is). In the birdroom, it will be a wiley parrot grabbing me.


Well, yes, I am not actually scared,I know what it is, it just startles me for a second. I've only had cats in the house for months.


----------



## Galathiel (Feb 6, 2012)

Sienna loves to stalk me. If I "s'kitty s'kitty" at her, her eyes dilate and then I duck behind the island in the kitchen. I peek out and she has disappeared ... around the back side to attack from the rear. If she doesn't appear and I peak around the corner, she hops on her hind legs holding on to the corner of the island (looking like a reverse fireman pole maneuver) .. right at my face. She loves when I screech.


----------



## Bella's Mom (Apr 16, 2012)

My Bella loves to do this. She loves to hide under the bed then swat you with her paws from under the bed if you get close. It definitely took some getting used to. What freaks me out sometimes is when she wraps her arms around my leg when I walk. I pace when I talk on the phone and she thinks we are playing. My legs become prey instantly. Gotta love her though!


----------



## LaurulFeatherCat (Sep 16, 2011)

Kty78, it was not a judgement. I was only saying I take it for granted in my house that it has to be one of my cats, or parrots, when I am at home. Any other situation and I do react with a little screech and a jump to escape the touch. I guess after forty years of being play attacked by cats in the house I am desensitized to them touching me without warning.

Since my spinal reconstruction surgery, I cannot allow my cats to jump on my shoulder any more. I miss it. I used to walk around with on or two cats draped over my shoulders and/or neck all the time. Can't risk the possibility of breaking the bone grafts now. Took a while to teach them not do jump up, as well.


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

No, my cats never scare the crap out of me.


----------



## Lineth (Apr 12, 2011)

Well a little personal information but here it goes..well my male cat is the one the always scares me. One time my husband and I were doing our business (you know what that means) and all of sudden this huge black thing jumped in our bed..and it scares the **** out us that I almost fell on the floor..needless to say he ruined our night lol. Now every time we go to sleep we have to make sure Blacky is not hiding under the bed. He also hides on the kitchen cabinets and when I reach for something he always jumps out and he makes me scream lol. I swear he smiles when he scares me like that.. I love him though..specially when he looks at me with those precious green eyes:luv


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

My cats have made me jump sometimes but, believe it or not, the animal that scared me most was a pigeon.

I was working in a castle and had the keys to get in and out. I was meeting a school group in the morning than had a break before another group in the afternoon. As I was the only one on site, I locked myself in and took the cance to sit on the grass and read.

Like many of the places I work, this castle is supposed to be haunted. The most famous ghost is a "white lady" who was whipped to death there. 

As I sat there, I could hear anguished gasps coing from behind me - right on the route take by the ghost. For a moment, I sat there - I used to working with ghost but there was no way I wanted to turn round and find myself within inches of that one. On the other hand, not lookig was worse. 

Carefully I turned my head and there was the most asthmatic pigeon in the whole of Wales!!!! Talk about an anti-climax!


----------

